# Lyons-Estes-Allenspark-Lyons



## Migou (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a total biking jong. I ride a hybrid in climbing clothes and sneakers. I'm heading out to Lyons tomorrow to ride the loop in the thread title (I think it's about 54 miles and 5100' net elevation gain) with a 9AM start. I've done it a couple times. I ride pretty slow and it usually takes me about 5 hours riding time to finish, with a few stops to hydrate and soak up the scenery. Would anyone like to join me? 

I live in Lafayette and go riding out to Eldorado canyon a couple times a week after work if anyone would like to join in on that some time.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Migou said:


> I'm a total biking jong. I ride a hybrid in climbing clothes and sneakers. I'm heading out to Lyons tomorrow to ride the loop in the thread title (I think it's about 54 miles and 5100' net elevation gain) with a 9AM start. I've done it a couple times. I ride pretty slow and it usually takes me about 5 hours riding time to finish, with a few stops to hydrate and soak up the scenery. Would anyone like to join me?
> 
> I live in Lafayette and go riding out to Eldorado canyon a couple times a week after work if anyone would like to join in on that some time.


I ride the opposite direction often. I've never done it Lyons-Estes-Allenpark-Lyons. However, I've seen tons of people doing it, maybe you're one them, and never heard of an accident. Since there's no shoulders going up to Estes from Lyons, it just seem safer going clockwise. I hope you had a good ride! Give us a report.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I also do the loop clockwise. US 36 has too much traffic and few shoulders for me to feel safe going slowly up it.


----------

